# Another Hydra



## chongmagic (Jul 26, 2019)

Here is my version in green, also haven't put any knobs on it yet couldn't wait to try it out! LOL.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## bergera (Jul 26, 2019)

nice!


----------



## wastedspaceman (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks great! Where did you get the led cover?


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 26, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the led cover?


 From PedalPCB.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 26, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Here is my version in green, also haven't put any knobs on it yet couldn't wait to try it out! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ,Ha, Who needs Knobs. Less chance knocking them!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 26, 2019)

Does anyone have vids or samples? Looks really cool.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 26, 2019)

Very clean...what’s the verdict? Definitely building one of these.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 27, 2019)

Gorgeous, Jon.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 27, 2019)

I used a similar color for my Hydra pedal.   I think the faceplate looks great and fortunately lined up really well with the case that I had drilled while waiting for the board to arrive.  Also used a button for the footswith, although I had to use some epoxy putty to mount it because the top of the momentary footswitch I used with the bypass board is smaller than the standard top of the 3pdt footswitch.  Used a green LED that is clear when it is not powered.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 27, 2019)

I love the 2-tone knob choice! It really helps separate the mix circuitry from the delay circuitry. Where did you find those black plastic-tipped toggles?


----------



## zgrav (Jul 27, 2019)

Tayda carries those knobs is a several colors.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 28, 2019)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Very clean...what’s the verdict? Definitely building one of these.



I am loving it so far, it really has an analog feel even though its digital. I highly recommend it if you love delay like I do!


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 28, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Gorgeous, Jon.


Thanks geek!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I am loving it so far, it really has an analog feel even though its digital. I highly recommend it if you love delay like I do!


Delay is my favorite effect. The kaleidoscope and the hydra are next round.


----------



## griff10672 (Jul 29, 2019)

very nice !


----------



## p_wats (Jul 29, 2019)

Awesome. Would love to hear one of these in action.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 29, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the led cover?



My new favorite LED cover is using the translucent flat circular single-stud Lego pieces and a small bit of epoxy to glue it directly to the top of the case.  It opens up a wide array of new and exciting different colors and it gives me flexibility to pull the pedal guts out later without messing with the LED & bezel. Also, I really like how it looks when lit up compared to just a bare LED.

If you don't like the 'Lego' label on there, you can lightly sand it off and buff the top of the Lego stud with some plastic polish.... 

A word of warning:  Some kids (like mine) will absolutely freak out if they find out you're stealing and defacing their Legos...


----------



## zgrav (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the idea of using those Lego pieces.  I need to visit my nephews.  : ^ )


----------

